# NHL Season 2014-2015



## fractured

The NHL season officially starts today! Who else is extremely excited?

What are you most looking forward too? is your team going to make the playoffs this year, or maybe even win the Stanley cup? Or do you think they'll be at the bottom of the league? Which isn't a bad thing since the draft look's very promising this year. Keep hockey related discussion for this season here. 

Let's drop the puck!


----------



## yesterdays

Yeah, count me excited. 

Playoffs, sure. Not sure about a deep playoff run, though. The draft sure does look great.


----------



## Cam1

Bad day for a twelve hour shift... got the Bruins and Sharks/Kings games recording though. Can't wait to watch. As a Bruins fan I'm expecting a deep playoff run, but right now this years team doesn't look as good as last years. Hopefully some of the younger players will step up to fill the Iginla/Boychuk void.


----------



## Steve French

Good to finally be sitting down and watching hockey. Watching hundreds of games a year, when the NHL isn't on, seems I just have nothing to do.

Feeling inspired, might have to get the skates sharpened up.


----------



## fractured

Cam1 said:


> Bad day for a twelve hour shift... got the Bruins and Sharks/Kings games recording though. Can't wait to watch. As a Bruins fan I'm expecting a deep playoff run, but right now this years team doesn't look as good as last years. Hopefully some of the younger players will step up to fill the Iginla/Boychuk void.


Yeah the Bruins did lose some good players, but even then they will still be competitive. They have a great hardworking system and it helps that they're in the east. I wonder if Eriksson will be able to step up to score some of those goals, should be interesting.


----------



## Cam1

fractured said:


> Yeah the Bruins did lose some good players, but even then they will still be competitive. They have a great hardworking system and it helps that they're in the east. I wonder if Eriksson will be able to step up to score some of those goals, should be interesting.


Yeah, I think Eriksson will be more like what he was expected to be last year if he can avoid the concussions again. He seems to play really well with Soderberg. I'm wondering if Soderberg will improve even more in his second full NHL season, he was really, really good tonight. Either way, I expect they will be a top 5 team in the NHL even with the loses of Boychuk and Iginla.


----------



## fractured

Eggshell said:


> The Leafs fixed holes by bringing in some veterans who add grit to the team. Still don't have a franchise center or defenseman though. If everything goes well they might squeak in at 7th or 8th place but they could easily have a top 10 or 5 pick too, it is the Leafs after all.


Yes, very true xD


----------



## starsfreak

Rooting for Dallas but I'm not sure if they make the playoffs. The offense is stacked as hell but there's no actual Top 2 defenceman.

Or maybe I just don't know enough about hockey lol. It's hard to follow the NHL here in Europe.



Steve French said:


> Feeling inspired, might have to get the skates sharpened up.


Oh man I'd love to play some hockey but where here in Germany? :O

And too much anxiety as well...


----------



## fractured

DanielTheFreak said:


> Rooting for Dallas but I'm not sure if they make the playoffs. The offense is stacked as hell but there's no actual Top 2 defenceman.
> 
> Or maybe I just don't know enough about hockey lol. It's hard to follow the NHL here in Europe.
> 
> Oh man I'd love to play some hockey but where here in Germany? :O
> And too much anxiety as well...


I agree with you about Dallas. Their defense is the biggest question mark for them, but man that offence looks good with Benn, Seguin, Spezza and Hemsky. The goal tending is good too.

Yeah, i don't really know much about the state of hockey in Germany. You seem to know about the sport, do you watch it on tv at all? I think the sport is growing around the world. Leon Draisaitl is playing in the NHL for the Oilers now and he's German. I hope you can find somewhere to skate.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Quote from NHL.com after Sharks/Kings game:

"What's that rustling sound? That's all the LA King's Bandwagon fans quietly putting their Toews jerseys back on."

Hahaha...


Can't wait 'till tomorrow night!


----------



## minimized

Both my teams won so...


----------



## fractured

BlazingLazer said:


> Quote from NHL.com after Sharks/Kings game:
> 
> "What's that rustling sound? That's all the LA King's Bandwagon fans quietly putting their Toews jerseys back on."
> 
> Hahaha...
> 
> Can't wait 'till tomorrow night!


xD very true, there defiantly are a lot of king bandwagoners. I guess it's well deserved winning 2 cups in 3 years.


----------



## cooperativeCreature

I didn't follow the Canucks all last season (they did horribly). But boy I am excite about Radim Vrbata. Hope he can make some magic happen with the Sedins this season.


----------



## fractured

cooperativeCreature said:


> I didn't follow the Canucks all last season (they did horribly). But boy I am excite about Radim Vrbata. Hope he can make some magic happen with the Sedins this season.


Hopefully they can find some chemistry, should be interesting. Not ever one has been able to play with the Sedins well, so if doesn't work i guess they can always fall back on Burrows.


----------



## starsfreak

Another really good channel. Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3O3yVqTKyG_svaSYc3fa0Q/videos


----------



## No Real Help

Wow, the Oilers are terrible yet again. If they get McDavid in the draft at the end of this year I will implode. (Flames fan here )


----------



## BlazingLazer

Islanders are in 1st place in the NHL! And the only unbeaten team remaining.

HAHA!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Catastrophizer said:


> Two of those wins don't count because you were playing my Hurricanes who have 1/2 of their starting lineup out and are absolutely terrible.


Sucks to be in the situation theat the Hurricanes are in, but any win/loss still counts. Especially since the Islanders finally get a win against them in particular. We were losing every game vs. them for the past couple seasons, so it was nice to finally get that over with.

Anyways, I'm definitely liking what's happening now, despite a few improvements still needed. As Tavares said, "we can't fall too in love with it right now".


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> Islanders are in 1st place in the NHL! And the only unbeaten team remaining.
> 
> HAHA!


I like it. They should have one of the better offenses in the league tbh. Adding Boychuk and Leddy was huge, but Halak.... not sure how he will hold up. I'm rooting for them, though.


----------



## fractured

No Real Help said:


> Wow, the Oilers are terrible yet again. If they get McDavid in the draft at the end of this year I will implode. (Flames fan here )


It doesn't matter who they get if they still end up at the bottom of the league every year lol. But who knows maybe they just need more time to get better and develop their players. Or maybe they can still turn it around this season, it's early yet.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Sucks to be in the situation theat the Hurricanes are in, but any win/loss still counts. Especially since the Islanders finally get a win against them in particular. We were losing every game vs. them for the past couple seasons, so it was nice to finally get that over with.
> 
> Anyways, I'm definitely liking what's happening now, despite a few improvements still needed. As Tavares said, "we can't fall too in love with it right now".


Isles fans must be in dream land right now...and I couldn't be happier for you guys(and girls). Have a soft spot for the Islanders, due to being from the same town Billy Smith was born in, and I read Mike Bossy's auto-biography. Had an Isles jersey when I was young.

A loss tonight to Pittsburgh, but hopefully they keep up their good start.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> I like it. They should have one of the better offenses in the league tbh. Adding Boychuk and Leddy was huge, but Halak.... not sure how he will hold up. I'm rooting for them, though.





the cheat said:


> Isles fans must be in dream land right now...and I couldn't be happier for you guys(and girls). Have a soft spot for the Islanders, due to being from the same town Billy Smith was born in, and I read Mike Bossy's auto-biography. Had an Isles jersey when I was young.
> 
> A loss tonight to Pittsburgh, but hopefully they keep up their good start.


Haha, thanks guys. I think the Islanders seem to be well liked by primary fans of various other teams throughout the league as well, maybe it's a certain charm despite many bad seasons. I also notice our fanbase also seems more amiable and more reasonable (than say... Rangers fans, on average haha) in arguments too. Just my observations.

I know losing Boychuk was a bummer for you guys (and I think the Bruins will still be one of the top East teams anyway), but I'm glad he's getting put to good use here too and not wasting away on some other dreadful team. I like how he's paired up with an opposing 2013 SCF defenseman in Leddy too.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

BlazingLazer said:


> Haha, thanks guys. I think the Islanders seem to be well liked by primary fans of various other teams throughout the league as well, maybe it's a certain charm despite many bad seasons. I also notice our fanbase also seems more amiable and more reasonable (than say... Rangers fans, on average haha) in arguments too. Just my observations.
> 
> I know losing Boychuk was a bummer for you guys (and I think the Bruins will still be one of the top East teams anyway), but I'm glad he's getting put to good use here too and not wasting away on some other dreadful team. I like how he's paired up with an opposing 2013 SCF defenseman in Leddy too.


When your teams owner and management are terrible for years, decades...it's easy to feel sorry for fans of teams like that. Cam and I can relate, with pre salary cap Jeremy Jacobs.

Boychuk is a decent d-man, and has a great point shot...the real bummer in losing him is his character. He'll play in pain and he's a well liked guy throughout the league. He's just a Bruins type of guy, the kind fans really fall in love with.


----------



## BlazingLazer

the cheat said:


> When your teams owner and management are terrible for years, decades...it's easy to feel sorry for fans of teams like that. Cam and I can relate, with pre salary cap Jeremy Jacobs.


Yeah, I know what you mean.

Wasn't Jacobs one of those owners reponsible for at least one of the lockouts too? I remember coming across his name when I was looking up the reasons for both the lockouts that happened in the last decade.



> Boychuk is a decent d-man, and has a great point shot...the real bummer in losing him is his character. He'll play in pain and he's a well liked guy throughout the league. He's just a Bruins type of guy, the kind fans really fall in love with.


I know he had that charm and all those fond memories of Boston too. Always sucks when you lose a guy like that from your team. And yes, he's always had a hell of a shot too.

Well, tonight should be interesting then! Talk about an early homecoming.


----------



## yesterdays

I just have to mention Olli Maatta. 20-year-old playing on Penguins' #1 D-pair after finding out he has probable thyroid cancer. Scoring some points, too.

What's up with Colorado, though?


----------



## starsfreak

Dallas as expected struggling in defense (or at defense? Oh dear my english). Scoring loads of goals while conceding the same amount at the same time. I predict a fight for that last playoff spot as close as last year.


----------



## yesterdays

DanielTheFreak said:


> Dallas as expected struggling in defense (or at defense? Oh dear my english). Scoring loads of goals while conceding the same amount at the same time. I predict a fight for that last playoff spot as close as last year.


With defense.  I think, I've never been good with prepositions.

Yeah, the Dallas offense is fun to watch, but the defense needs to be tighter. I don't think Lehtonen hasn't been the best at goal either? Close fight for the playoffs sounds likely if the D doesn't pick it up.

Seguin and Benn sure are exciting together, huh?


----------



## starsfreak

yesterdays said:


> With defense.  I think, I've never been good with prepositions.
> 
> Yeah, the Dallas offense is fun to watch, but the defense needs to be tighter. I don't think Lehtonen hasn't been the best at goal either? Close fight for the playoffs sounds likely if the D doesn't pick it up.
> 
> Seguin and Benn sure are exciting together, huh?


Yeah and neither has Lindback been. But the offense totally collapsed on him on the Islanders game so I think it really is the D.

Just realized that we so fat lost to everyone whose in our divison. Won't help either but got a long season ahead. Not even 10 games played. They're gonna step up sooner or later (I hope).


----------



## leoj

Any Canuck fans on here?


----------



## PGVan

It's still early, but for a team who the whole damn hockey world figured would be competing in the Connor McDavid sweepstakes from day one, the Canucks are off to a pretty f***ing good start. Most wins in the league after tonight and they look like the culture in the dressing room has done a complete 180 since last season! :boogie


----------



## BlazingLazer

Talk about vengeance and redemption, an Islanders beatdown of the Avalanche 6-0!

A great day for hockey indeed; they played the full 60 minutes and it was practically as flawless of a game that I've seem from them. The Islanders should be playing like that EVERY game.

2 straight shutouts from Halak, and the team haven't given up a single goal in almost 3 full games! Hell of a turnaround, especially from a road trip facing some of the toughest teams in the league right now.


----------



## intheshadows

The Jets need to start scoring some goals here.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter

PGVan said:


> It's still early, but for a team who the whole damn hockey world figured would be competing in the Connor McDavid sweepstakes from day one, the Canucks are off to a pretty f***ing good start. Most wins in the league after tonight and they look like the culture in the dressing room has done a complete 180 since last season! :boogie


I bet my friend $40 on each of the twins getting 80+ points this year($20 for each of them). I wasn't one of those people who thought they'd struggle like last year. They have a decent team, and like you said, a different culture...new coach, new GM, new goalie, got rid of Kesler, etc...


----------



## PGVan

the cheat said:


> I bet my friend $40 on each of the twins getting 80+ points this year($20 for each of them). I wasn't one of those people who thought they'd struggle like last year. They have a decent team, and like you said, a different culture...new coach, new GM, new goalie, got rid of Kesler, etc...


Having Trevor Linden lead the offices as President was a great move. The Sedins are playing a bit inconsistent so far, but better than last season. As of now, they are scoring a point per game. The numbers so far are good, but they're not first line numbers either. Vrbata also started off well but has tailed off a bit along with the twins. The second through fourth lines are quite good. I really like Bonino so far and Matthias is starting to produce what he should produce in his role.

One criticism I've made of the Canucks for a very long time now, is the lack of a number one defenceman. They simply don't have one. Bieksa and Hamhuis are number 2-3 defencemen. Sbisa, Tanev and Edler are 3-4 defencemen. Our back end is quite average and will not succeed in the playoffs if they get there. We got lucky in 2011 with guys like Bieksa and Hamhuis playing above their level. It was no coincidence that it was when Hamhuis got hurt against Boston that the wagon crashed. Here in 2014-15, our defence is just not good enough.

Overall right now, the Canucks have good secondary forwards, good secondary defence and great goaltending. They simply lack a number one defenceman (two would be nice) and they have a first line who needs to get their s*** together.


----------



## wmu'14

Eggshell said:


> Even though I don't care about the All-Star Game I still voted for my favourite players.


Here's mine:
Ryan Getzlaf Anaheim Ducks
Corey Perry Anaheim Ducks
Shane Doan Arizona Coyotes

Brian Campbell Florida Panthers
Danny DeKeyser Detroit Red Wings
Sergei BobrovskyColumbus Blue Jackets

My favorite team's the Ducks, I've been to Coyotes games, my brother likes the Panthers, DeKeyser went to my alma mater, and I like seeing the Blue Jackets finally do well.

I don't like doing it, but I'll probably vote a couple more times. One for all Ducks, and then for players that didn't make the above list.

I like the NHL All-Star game. I like how each team gets a representative. The Skills Competition is a blast to watch too. I do think that if these All-Star teams were actually iced for an 82-game season, they would be unstoppable, and if it was played as normal the score wouldn't be 13-10.

Go Ducks! Got to get rid of the injury bug and the mumps.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Uh oh, it's November again! Nah, we got this!

Good close win against Ottawa last night. Hopefull they don't catch on too much back at their home tomorrow night.


----------



## intheshadows

I'd hate to be an Oilers fan right now.


----------



## Cam1

http://www.tylerseguin.com/

Found this website to be incredibly cringe worthy, haha. Not sure if it's the simple quotes or countless number of shirtless pics. But damn, 21 goals for Seguin all ready. On a 60 goal pace....


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> I'd hate to be an Oilers fan right now.


I'll say. The mess that they've become makes me long for the days of Fernando Pisani.


----------



## russellp21

leoj said:


> Any Canuck fans on here?


right here


----------



## JadedCalalily

Go habs go!


----------



## BlazingLazer

Kinda strange to see what going on with this mumps spread (I haven't _heard_ the word "mumps" since I was a kid). It's now hit another team.


----------



## starsfreak

Just discovered that the Winter Classic starts at 7pm here in Germany so I can actually watch it :0

I have to watch that lol


----------



## Cam1

DanielTheFreak said:


> Just discovered that the Winter Classic starts at 7pm here in Germany so I can actually watch it :0
> 
> I have to watch that lol


Pretty good game so far. Have you been following Leon Draisaitl so far this season? Guess it doesn't help that he's playing for that trainwreck in Edmonton, but he seems to be struggling. Probably rushed into the NHL too soon because of how terrible that organization is right now.


----------



## starsfreak

Cam1 said:


> Pretty good game so far. Have you been following Leon Draisaitl so far this season? Guess it doesn't help that he's playing for that trainwreck in Edmonton, but he seems to be struggling. Probably rushed into the NHL too soon because of how terrible that organization is right now.


Yeah seems so. Haven't watched any Oliers games but they're doing horrible. When he was drafted I thought "Well at least not the Panthers or Sabres" but little did I know lol.

Some years in the Minors or Juniors might help him.


----------



## Arbre

Cam1 said:


> Pretty good game so far. Have you been following Leon Draisaitl so far this season? Guess it doesn't help that he's playing for that trainwreck in Edmonton, but he seems to be struggling. Probably rushed into the NHL too soon because of how terrible that organization is right now.


Draisaitl should have finished his junior career and then maybe spend a season or two in the AHL. I say this for most prospects.


----------



## starsfreak

Any Penguins fans here? How is Ehrhoff doing so far?


----------



## Cam1

Eggshell said:


> Draisaitl should have finished his junior career and then maybe spend a season or two in the AHL. I say this for most prospects.


Yep. I think Hall was okay, and Nugent-Hopkins had a good rookie season statistically... Yakupov and Draisaitl definitely could have used some time in Junior or the AHL.

They just traded Perron away too. I still have Perrons old cell phone number so I got a few french Canadian texts. You would think that after 4-5 years people would realize it's not his number any more >_>


----------



## Cam1

DanielTheFreak said:


> Yeah seems so. Haven't watched any Oliers games but they're doing horrible. When he was drafted I thought "Well at least not the Panthers or Sabres" but little did I know lol.
> 
> Some years in the Minors or Juniors might help him.


Haha, Panthers are looking pretty good right now. Lots of really good young players, will be interesting to see how they're doing in a couple of years.


----------



## Arbre

Cam1 said:


> Yep. I think Hall was okay, and Nugent-Hopkins had a good rookie season statistically... Yakupov and Draisaitl definitely could have used some time in Junior or the AHL.
> 
> They just traded Perron away too. I still have Perrons old cell phone number so I got a few french Canadian texts. You would think that after 4-5 years people would realize it's not his number any more >_>


They rushed Sam Gagner too. He could have been a lot better than he currently is. I think Hall, RNH and even Yakupov had good rookie seasons stepping into the NHL right away but they also needed more support.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Speaking of which, what an embarrassment from the Isles. At least 3 errors cost them goals from the other side. Kudos to Edmonton for taking advantage of whatever they could though.



Eggshell said:


> They rushed Sam Gagner too. He could have been a lot better than he currently is. I think Hall, RNH and even Yakupov had good rookie seasons stepping into the NHL right away but they also needed more support.


Yeah, I'm wondering what it really is here. I'm not too aware about Gagner and how he was projected to do, but it seems like RNH is an underacheiver and Yakupov was just grossly underestimated all along. It also didn't leave a good taste in my mouth when Yakupov was kind of being a diva with the trade rumors last season. Hall seems to be doing OK so far, but I don't know about what will happen further on.

I've also heard that the real problems seem to be stemming from upper management - MacTavish and beyond. I tend to consider that a possibility since it couldn't all have rested on Eakins. In a way, it seems Eakins got off easy.

I don't know if this makes any sense to you. I'd love to see Edmonton get back to how they were in 2006. One of my favorite playoff runs by any team.


----------



## starsfreak

Anyone seen the lineup for the Western Conference All Star Team? Biased as ****.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Few things are sweeter in hockey than a shutout at Madison Square Garden from the Islanders. Finally back home on Friday to swat the ever annoying Penguins away. Also pulling for a "down goes Malkin!" announcement.

An another note, thanks to some injured goalies, Halak will get to go to the All-Star game. Nice!


----------



## intheshadows

I missed the Jets destroying the Panthers the other night.


----------



## BlazingLazer

intheshadows said:


> I missed the Jets destroying the Panthers the other night.


I liked how a 4-goal game came from someone like Mathieu Perrault and not a boring predictable culprit like Ovechkin or Corey Perry, etc...


----------



## BlazingLazer

Eggshell said:


> What's with all the players scoring four goals in one game?


Seems to have come out of nowhere. Backes did it about a week or two ago, then Perrault, then Okposo (hooray!). Maybe someone will hit 5?


----------



## BlazingLazer

On a side note, if the Canadiens make the playoffs, I hope they get swept in humiliating fashion. Preferably from either the Islanders or the Bruins. If it's the Bruins, I also hope that they physically pummel Montreal too.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Anyone looking forward to the All-Star game this weekend? It's on the day I turn 30, which an interesting way to spend the day.

However, I may be looking more forward to the skills competition though. That's always fun


----------



## Onomatopoeia

Jags with #715 the other night. I like it. Keep padding the stats!


----------



## Cam1

Damn. This Bruins season is incredibly frustrating. Only one point ahead of the Senators but the Sens have two games in hand. Not looking good. Whenever you start to think they are going to turn it around they go on another miserable losing streak. Follow up 10-1-1 with 0-3-2 and the next two games are against the Ducks and Rangers. Rangers look really good this year. 

It's also been incredible how these under the radar goalies have been playing. Dubnyk, Talbot, Hammond, and Hutchinson have been amazing. Not an under the radar guy, but Carey Price has been unreal and should win the Hart and Vezina. Would not want to face him in the playoffs.


----------



## intheshadows

Onomatopoeia said:


> Jags with #715 the other night. I like it. Keep padding the stats!


 And to think he could have even more if it weren't for those blasted lockouts. (and his three years in Europe.)


----------



## intheshadows

Hopefully the Jets will FINALLY make the playoffs this year. 
And I went to a game last week.


----------



## Cam1

intheshadows said:


> Hopefully the Jets will FINALLY make the playoffs this year.
> And I went to a game last week.


I hope so. Calgary as well. Surprised they stuck around after losing Giordano. Would be nice to see the Kings miss the playoffs and have the Jets and Flames make it.


----------



## intheshadows

Cam1 said:


> I hope so. Calgary as well. Surprised they stuck around after losing Giordano. Would be nice to see the Kings miss the playoffs and have the Jets and Flames make it.


 I also hope the Kings miss the playoffs.


----------



## PGVan

Playoffs is all about matchups. While everyone would be plenty happy with LA missing, lets be realistic. Unless they flat out choke, they'll get either Winnipeg's Wild Card spot or Calgary's 3rd Place Pacific spot.

If they get Winnipeg's spot, they'll likely play Anaheim. That would be one hell of a first round. Flip a coin to pick the winner. As a Canucks fan, I don't want LA in Round 1, but this also isn't the year we're meant to win anything. It would be nice to win a round, and playing Calgary would make that far more reasonable of an expectation than playing LA. (Also, as a Canucks fan, I want the rival playoff matchup... especially now that we've called up Baertschi. It would be awesome to have him make an impact, stick with the team and then stick it to the team who gave up on him in the playoffs!)


----------



## BlazingLazer

- I'm glad the Kings missed the playoffs. Although, I'm glad someone prevented the Rangers from getting the cup last year.

- Obviously didn't like the opposite directions the Islanders and the Rangers went in last month. The real March Madness. I would love for something bizarre to happen, like the Rangers getting swept in the first round (a man can dream, can't he?).

- Islanders certainly picked a horrible time to slack off. Then again, I had a feeling this was gonna happen, even back in October-November when they were basically the hottest team in the league then.

- Don't even get me started on that loss to Philly on Tuesday. What's even sadder is that as an Islander fan, I'm not even shocked that something like this even happened. That's the thing about being an Islander (and Met) fan. Some of sports fans' worst possible fears tend to come true when you root for these two teams.

- Already sick and tired of seeing/hearing about Amanda Bynes. Oh, sorry. I meant Brayden Schenn, sorry they look so much alike!

- Gotta love how when reading all the NHL articles for Calder Trophy considerations, that Anders Lee isn't even in the honorable mentions. But considering how the Islanders themselves barely get any acknowledgement, let alone respect, I can't say I'm surprised either (see a trend, here?).

- Pretty cool that the Winnipeg Jets are in the playoffs now. Would be nice if they could advance a round or further.


----------



## Gavroche

Rangers fan here hoping for a first round match-up with Detroit, Islanders in the 2nd round, and then (realistically) the Habs for a repeat of last year's ECF. I do not want to see Tampa Bay at all, they're team I'm most afraid of in the playoffs. I think this is the Rangers' year and am planning to attend the parade in June :boogie

So happy the Kings are not in the playoffs though, I can't stand them.


----------



## Cam1

Need the Sabres to beat the Penguins or the Flyers to beat the Senators... oh, and the Bruins need to actually score a goal and win against Tampa. Damn. Can't see the Senators losing now, after the insane run they've been on. 

Nice job by the Islanders beating them in regulation tonight.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Cam1 said:


> Need the Sabres to beat the Penguins or the Flyers to beat the Senators... oh, and the Bruins need to actually score a goal and win against Tampa. Damn. Can't see the Senators losing now, after the insane run they've been on.
> 
> Nice job by the Islanders beating them in regulation tonight.


Yeah, the Senators are on such a roll (like Minnesota!) that getting in the playoffs only seemed like a matter of time (down to the end!). Sorry that the Bruins didn't make it. I don't know if you'll agree, but in a way I feel that that is good for them. Gives them some time to start thinking about making some changes (what they need to address, I haven't really looked into).

I did hear that there is some speculation that the Bruins are looking to trade Lucic. Your thoughts on that?

As for the Islanders, so much can change in two years. 2013, the Penguins were the one team I didn't want to face. Now, I absolutely would have preferred facing them over any other team. Washington should be a hell of a series, but they're one of the most physical teams out there right now, so one of my concerns is that they'll physically wear us down. Islanders penalty kill has lately been almost impenetrable, so hopefully that continues against Alexis Ovechkin and gang.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Boy, if Cam Atkinson could disappear for a while I'd be OK with that.

How 'bout some picks for the 1st round (I've bolded who I actually want to win)!:

Caps vs. *Isles* - Caps in 6 (of course, I'd like for that NOT to happen!)

Habs vs. *Sens* - Going for the upset, Sens in 7

Rangers vs. *Penguins* - Rangers in 5

Lightning vs. Wings - Lightning in 6 (no real preference out of the two, but the Lightning are a hell of a team)

Blues vs. *Wild* - Blues in 6 (the Wild will steal a game or two)

Hawks vs. *Preds* - Hawks in 6 (I usually like the Hawks and not the Preds, but it would be nice to see the Preds go a little bit further for a change)

Ducks vs. *Jets* - Ducks in 6 (Jets physical strength is enough of an advantage to at least make the series extend out)

Canucks vs. *Flames* - Flames in 6


----------



## Cam1

BlazingLazer said:


> Yeah, the Senators are on such a roll (like Minnesota!) that getting in the playoffs only seemed like a matter of time (down to the end!). Sorry that the Bruins didn't make it. I don't know if you'll agree, but in a way I feel that that is good for them. Gives them some time to start thinking about making some changes (what they need to address, I haven't really looked into).
> 
> I did hear that there is some speculation that the Bruins are looking to trade Lucic. Your thoughts on that?
> 
> As for the Islanders, so much can change in two years. 2013, the Penguins were the one team I didn't want to face. Now, I absolutely would have preferred facing them over any other team. Washington should be a hell of a series, but they're one of the most physical teams out there right now, so one of my concerns is that they'll physically wear us down. Islanders penalty kill has lately been almost impenetrable, so hopefully that continues against Alexis Ovechkin and gang.


Weird situation for them. They lack speed and are fairly soft outside of Lucic, Chara, Seidenberg, and McQuaid (who is not going to be back). Lucic could bring back a lot in trade and will be UFA after next year. All ready making 6m, only scored 18 goals, and will still probably require a raise. I think they need to hang on to him because they lack toughness and would be really disappointed if they trade him, but it depends on what they can get back. My guess is that the only guy to be traded will be Reilly Smith. I honestly can't stand him. They traded for Connolly who should replace him next year. I could see a trade involving him and Kassian from Vancouver. Pastrnak and Spooner were amazing, and should address their speed problem. Don't think there will be any drastic changes.

Yeah, I really wanted the Islanders to go for but I'm sort of pulling for the Caps now. Living in the Caps market now and have been watching a lot of games, really like the way that team is built. Solid on d 1-6 and the best duo in the league with Backstrom and Ovechkin. Also extremely physical. Ugh, can't stand Holtby but he's really good. I like the Islanders, but.... Halak....



BlazingLazer said:


> How 'bout some picks for the 1st round (I've bolded who I actually want to win)!:


Caps vs. Isles - Caps in 6. Think they are going all the way.

Habs vs. Sens - Habs in 7. Price has been too good to lose in the first round as much as I would like to see that happen.

Rangers vs. Penguins - Rangers in 4. Penguins are not that good. Would be shocked if they win the series or if it's even close. Rangers D is sick, should be able to slow down Crosby/Malkin.

Lightning vs. Wings - Lightning in 7. Pretty similar teams, should be a close series. Bishop > Howard/Mrazek

Blues vs. Wild- Blues in 6. This one could go either way... Pick the blues to go deep every year and it never happens.

Hawks vs. Preds - Predators in 7

Ducks vs. Jets - Jets in 7. They remind me a lot of the Bruins in 2011. I'll be pulling for them in the West.

Canucks vs. Flames - Flames in 5.


----------



## PGVan

I don't know what I understand less... the love for the Flames, or how teams can't shut them down in the third period. They're not that good and squeak out a lot of late wins handed to them by stupid mistakes. I was disgusted with the Canucks tonight. They are so much better than they showed in Game 1. I don't care how good a goaltender is on the other side, I expect results from that many scoring chances from our forwards. Time to wake the f*** up.


----------



## Cam1

Ducks/Jets game was awesome. Pulling for the Jets... Getzlaf/Perry might be too much for them to handle though.

Chris Neil playing tonight, as much as I'd like to see them go after Habs players it would only hurt them. Bummer.


----------



## PGVan

Much, much better from the Canucks. Finally combined a high-tempo good start with a couple goals! Getting the kill-shot from Kenins was massive... and what a shot. Been a while since I've seen that kind of quick release while going backwards!

Typical Bob Hartley hockey at the end too. Glad we answered the bell this time, though it was a bit too late. Someone needs to teach that reckless rookie (Ferland) a lesson or two. He charged Tanev and took a shot at Lack.... and nobody touched him. At least we responded the second time.


----------



## BlazingLazer

LOL, well that was quick! 15 seconds into OT!

I'm going to the Nassau Coliseum for Game 4 tomorrow for the Islander game. It'll be my first playoff game ever attended and I fully expect it to be nuts. I know Winnipeg is loud right now, but the "Old Barn" is as electric as ever. Here's hoping for 3-1!

I'll probably be hard of hearing on Wednesday, but I haven't been this excited for my team in who knows how long.


----------



## starsfreak

BlazingLazer said:


> LOL, well that was quick! 15 seconds into OT!
> 
> I'm going to the Nassau Coliseum for Game 4 tomorrow for the Islander game. It'll be my first playoff game ever attended and I fully expect it to be nuts. I know Winnipeg is loud right now, but the "Old Barn" is as electric as ever. Here's hoping for 3-1!
> 
> I'll probably be hard of hearing on Wednesday, but I haven't been this excited for my team in who knows how long.


Have fun!

I really hope we can see more of the Jets/Ducks and Habs/Sens series. Really enjoyed them so far.


----------



## Bored Alien

Well, I'm done with hockey, this is just an absolute joke. My favorite sport (actually the last one i can stand to watch) but this is so pathetic. Just horrible officiating in every series, rigged lottery, my team has been horribly screwed over in every way imaginable for decades now, just ugh I'll probably regret it in years when I'm out of interests entirely but whatever im sick of caring.


----------



## Gavroche

Looks like Eastern Conference Finals is going to be a repeat of last year. I don't see the Habs losing to Tampa or Detroit when they advance, and eventhough I don't really like the way my Rangers have been playing, I don't see them losing this series up 3-1 or losing a 7 game series to Washington or the Islanders. I expected to beat the Pens in 5 or 6 but, the play on ice is far closer than I thought it would be and I'm worried =O.


----------



## PGVan

Bored Alien said:


> Well, I'm done with hockey, this is just an absolute joke. My favorite sport (actually the last one i can stand to watch) but this is so pathetic. Just horrible officiating in every series, rigged lottery, my team has been horribly screwed over in every way imaginable for decades now, just ugh I'll probably regret it in years when I'm out of interests entirely but whatever im sick of caring.


The NHL has the best hockey officials in the world. Reality is that most fans have never opened a rulebook in their lives and bothered to try officiating at the minor hockey level. It drives me insane hearing fans rip on referees (in any sport) while having no clue what they're talking about. Perfection is expected by fans of the officials, yet common sense tells you it's not possible. Whining about referees is really a plea from fans to the refs to help their team.

For example, Canadiens fans (the worst of them all) point the finger at the referee for kicking PK Subban out of Game 1 for his slash on Mark Stone. Yet if it was Stone slashing Subban the same way, we all know (and don't deny it) that Habs fans would be screaming for Stone to get kicked out and suspended.

Hell, even when a referee does miss something, fans react as if that two minute penalty is a guaranteed powerplay goal for their team. Newsflash: referees don't score goals. It's embarrassing how fans will boo obvious penalties against their team and boo referees when opposing players make plays they would be livid at if their own players were given a penalty for it.


----------



## Bored Alien

PGVan said:


> The NHL has the best hockey officials in the world. Reality is that most fans have never opened a rulebook in their lives and bothered to try officiating at the minor hockey level. It drives me insane hearing fans rip on referees (in any sport) while having no clue what they're talking about. Perfection is expected by fans of the officials, yet common sense tells you it's not possible. Whining about referees is really a plea from fans to the refs to help their team.
> 
> For example, Canadiens fans (the worst of them all) point the finger at the referee for kicking PK Subban out of Game 1 for his slash on Mark Stone. Yet if it was Stone slashing Subban the same way, we all know (and don't deny it) that Habs fans would be screaming for Stone to get kicked out and suspended.
> 
> Hell, even when a referee does miss something, fans react as if that two minute penalty is a guaranteed powerplay goal for their team. Newsflash: referees don't score goals. It's embarrassing how fans will boo obvious penalties against their team and boo referees when opposing players make plays they would be livid at if their own players were given a penalty for it.


The subban thing was the right call, but then you had Ottawa fans all *****ing they wanted him suspended. Anyway you're using faulty reasoning to say that since fans are biased that means the refs are above reproach.

I think most fans simply want consistency. At least that's all i want. I understand refs are people too and different refs will have their different discretion, and some will call strict games at times or will let them play. The problem is when it's not consistent and one team is allowed to play and the other is cheating and not getting called on it. Or when they call a bunch of penalties on a dirty team then decide they've called too much and call a weak one on the other team to try to even it up.


----------



## PGVan

Bored Alien said:


> The subban thing was the right call, but then you had Ottawa fans all *****ing they wanted him suspended. Anyway you're using faulty reasoning to say that since fans are biased that means the refs are above reproach.
> 
> I think most fans simply want consistency. At least that's all i want. I understand refs are people too and different refs will have their different discretion, and some will call strict games at times or will let them play. The problem is when it's not consistent and one team is allowed to play and the other is cheating and not getting called on it. Or when they call a bunch of penalties on a dirty team then decide they've called too much and call a weak one on the other team to try to even it up.


Never said officials are beyond reproach... but their reproach comes from their supervisors, not fans or the teams themselves.

The reality that most fans fail to realize when they make the consistency argument, is that no two games are the same. I've officiated at decent levels for 18 years and how many penalties I do or don't call in any given game largely depends on how the teams decide to play. Watching MTL-OTW, that series is more chippy an dirty than MIN-STL, so it's likely that there will be more penalties for infractions in the MTL-OTW series than MIN-STL, where the officials are probably "letting them play" more because they're not trying to slash and spear each other to death.

Of course there are basic penalties that I don't overlook, as long as I have the right angle to see what happens. (Having the right angle is a huge factor most fans don't think about.) Reality is that in every game, a referee could find dozens and dozens of infractions to penalize. It takes a good mind for the game to decide what needs to be penalized and what doesn't. The makeup call is more of a myth. It's just reality in managing a game that your leash is shorter when you're on the powerplay and when you have a big lead and no reason to take stupid risks.

As you say, officials are people too. They are just like players (at the pro level, they are pro athletes too). They will have off-nights and they will take heat from their supervisors just like a player having an off-night will take heat from his coach. The annoying part about it, is when an official is having a bad night, fans turn that into "you're screwing my team" and "you should be fired". You don't tear up Sidney Crosby's contract when he finishes a game with no points and a minus three.


----------



## Bored Alien

PGVan said:


> Never said officials are beyond reproach... but their reproach comes from their supervisors, not fans or the teams themselves.
> 
> The reality that most fans fail to realize when they make the consistency argument, is that no two games are the same. I've officiated at decent levels for 18 years and how many penalties I do or don't call in any given game largely depends on how the teams decide to play. Watching MTL-OTW, that series is more chippy an dirty than MIN-STL, so it's likely that there will be more penalties for infractions in the MTL-OTW series than MIN-STL, where the officials are probably "letting them play" more because they're not trying to slash and spear each other to death.
> 
> Of course there are basic penalties that I don't overlook, as long as I have the right angle to see what happens. (Having the right angle is a huge factor most fans don't think about.) Reality is that in every game, a referee could find dozens and dozens of infractions to penalize. It takes a good mind for the game to decide what needs to be penalized and what doesn't. The makeup call is more of a myth. It's just reality in managing a game that your leash is shorter when you're on the powerplay and when you have a big lead and no reason to take stupid risks.
> 
> As you say, officials are people too. They are just like players (at the pro level, they are pro athletes too). They will have off-nights and they will take heat from their supervisors just like a player having an off-night will take heat from his coach. The annoying part about it, is when an official is having a bad night, fans turn that into "you're screwing my team" and "you should be fired". You don't tear up Sidney Crosby's contract when he finishes a game with no points and a minus three.


Pretty sure i said games will be different. Different officials will have different views, and on different nights, hell even just by the flow of the game as a reaction. i know that in any sport you could pretty much call some penalty on most shifts/plays. The thing is I'm sure you know officials are held to a different standard than players for obvious reasons, they have responsibility to both teams for one.

The thing about angle is why people always get pissed at the trail ref making calls the other guy didn't make right in front of his face.


----------



## PGVan

Bored Alien said:


> Pretty sure i said games will be different. Different officials will have different views, and on different nights, hell even just by the flow of the game as a reaction. i know that in any sport you could pretty much call some penalty on most shifts/plays. The thing is I'm sure you know officials are held to a different standard than players for obvious reasons, they have responsibility to both teams for one.
> 
> The thing about angle is why people always get pissed at the trail ref making calls the other guy didn't make right in front of his face.


Officials shouldn't be held to a different standard than players. Fans only expect perfection from officials because it's unrealistic and gives them a scapegoat for when their team loses.

The "angle thing" isn't a thing, it's reality. It's exactly why they put two referees on the ice. Fans who continuously complain about it are just looking for something to whine about because ripping on refs is the popular thing to do. There are a lot of times when you don't see what happens in front of you because your eyes are looking at something else. If you explain this to people, most will understand.... until they're cheering for their team, then they forget all common sense.


----------



## Cam1

Blues folding in the first round once again. Damn. I thought it would actually be different for them this year. Way too talented to be losing in round one.


----------



## green9206

I'm sick of this team, and it's not even the fact that they've never won a cup. I'm a Red Sox fan for Christ sake, I can deal with disappointment. But at least those 19 years I was a fan of Boston (before they finally won the world series) they played with heart. They also could make it out of the first round. Several ALCS appearances, even a world series appearance, before the curse of the bambino kicked in. The point is, they showed up this time of year, they gave it their all and left it out on the field.This team though, the blues, exact opposite. Playoff time rolls around for them, and they shutdown, mentally checkout, psych themselves out whatever you want to call it. With exception of Tarasenko, Petro & Shattenkirk no one else on this team could be counted on, and I don't see that changing. You'd think after all these embarrassing exits, they would come into the playoffs pissed, with a chip on their shoulders. Ready to prove everyone wrong, but every year they get to this point in body alone, thinking their regular season effort will be enough, instead of going the extra mile.Hitch is a too little too late type coach, refuses to make necessary changes, adjustments etc until it's too late. Stubbornness to a fault is not a good trait, and he simply refuses to accept his scheme and lines aren't working until it's to late for changes to make a difference. Absolutely no reason, to go into this must win game, with anything other than the lines that have worked for this team all year.I'm just tired of watching such a piss poor effort. Look what Ottawa is doing in their series with Montreal right now, and that team on paper should be nowhere near as good as the blues. Their wasn't a single close game in their entire series, they either came out and actually played (their usual 2 games) or played scared and got romped. ****ing blues.


----------



## wmu'14

Blues, with the exception of Tarasenko, are all depth-type players and not enough star players. It's the same thing holding Nashville back.

Seems like the heavy favorites are Chicago and Rangers. I had Rangers winning the Stanley Cup.
What strikes my interest though is even though my Ducks have struggled vs Chicago this year, half their D was injured one of the games, one was played the day after Thanksgiving if not Thanksgiving, and the other was a back-to-back with San Jose.
Got to get past Calgary first.

Also, I could see the Red Wings going deep if they manage to win tonight. Never discount the Red Wings ever. That Kronwall suspension hit is definitely suspendable. He lifted his feet before the hit. That's a problem.

How's everyone liking the playoffs so far?


----------



## PGVan

I thought the Kronwall suspension was garbage. I'm sorry, but there's a new attitude in hockey these days where you can't hit anyone anymore, especially when they have their head down. Kucherov was staring down at the puck the whole time, rather than looking to see what was coming. Hamhuis' inadvertent shoulder to Bennett's head in the VAN-CGY series was more of a dirty headshot, and the NHL didn't even give Hamhuis a hearing (and rightfully so as Hamhuis clearly was more reckless than headhunting).

It was definitely a minor penalty that went uncalled (happens all the time, it's part of the game), for the simple fact that Kronwall left is feet, but it was nowhere close to being a major penalty, nevermind a suspension. That said, nobody can say it cost Detroit Game 7, as they couldn't score on Tampa. (That would remind me of the many who blame Luongo for Game 7 against Boston in 2011, where they really seem to think that a goalie is responsible for a 4-0 loss.)

The game needs to stop bubble-wrapping players, and the players are the first ones who need to correct the wimpy attitudes that have invaded the game. Just look at how many clean open-ice hits that result in fights these days. It's embarrassing.


----------



## wmu'14

PGVan said:


> That said, nobody can say it cost Detroit Game 7, as they couldn't score on Tampa.


It's Detroit's fault they couldn't wrap it up at the Joe.

I think one big reason why I'd be against the Kronwall suspension is that he'd be out in Game 7.
But yeah, I can see why they did it. It's not so much the 'why' that's bothering people but the inconsistency.

That was kind of a weird series altogether. Tampa Bay, known these past couple years for being a speedy team, to me looked like they were skating in tar. Both teams went through struggles of not being able to score. I'm not a Red Wings fan by any sense even though I've lived in Michigan my whole life, but I did feel they looked like the better team at least that series.



PGVan said:


> Just look at how many clean open-ice hits that result in fights these days. It's embarrassing.


Well they fight to get back momentum after the momentum a big open ice hit can give. But I think there's less fights.


----------



## intheshadows

It sucks the Jets were the only team to get swept. 

I'm just casually following the playoffs now.


----------



## Bored Alien

They were the worst team in the playoffs so only understandable.


----------



## PGVan

wmu'14 said:


> Well they fight to get back momentum after the momentum a big open ice hit can give. But I think there's less fights.


I don't buy that at all. When I grew up playing hockey (not THAT long ago), if we got smoked by a clean open-ice hit, our coaches told us to keep our heads up so it doesn't happen again. Fights never resulted from clean hits. These days, there is a different (and stupid) attitude where throwing a clean hit means you have to fight. You should only have to fight if you throw a dirty hit or deliver some other kind of cheapshot.


----------



## Ape in space

Overtime in game 7.... I'm soooo freaking nervous for Washington right now.


----------



## Ape in space

Go **** yourself, Rangers.


----------



## Bored Alien

Ape in space said:


> Go **** yourself, Rangers.


Eh what did you expect. Hopefully Tampa embarrasses them. Like 6 goals a game on hank.


----------



## M0rbid

My rangers won. That is why you keep your mouth shut, Ovi. He's no Messier lol.


----------



## Ape in space

Every year... every single year... I have such high hopes for Washington, and it never works out for them. It's really crushing.... especially for Ovechkin, I would imagine.



Bored Alien said:


> Eh what did you expect. Hopefully Tampa embarrasses them. Like 6 goals a game on hank.


One can only hope.


----------



## PGVan

Piss on the NHL and their perceived "goal scoring problem". Tonight was 1-1 going to overtime in Game 7. There was not a hockey fan around a TV who wasn't watching.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Here's hoping it will be a Tampa Bay/Chicago final.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Well it looks like some people here got what they wanted (myself included) with Monday's Tampa Bay game, haha.

Hopefully it continues.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm so proud of the Blackhawks.


----------



## BlazingLazer

It looked like Tampa did what the Islanders tended to do a lot this season, hang back during the third period and play sloppy on defense until the inevitable comeback by the other team happens. And it just so happens that one of the teams that's most notable on seizing seemingly sudden comebacks late in the game is, you guessed it... Chicago.

Hopefully lesson learned for Tampa and that they can stay awake for a 2nd and 3rd period from here on out.


----------



## MiseryIndex

Given I like the former Rangers on the hawks better than the former Rangers on Tampa...that's where I'm rooting.


----------



## killahwail

Man those Hawks and their comebacks.

I really thought the Ducks had em.

This series is pretty much done. No way Tampa takes 4 out of 6. No WAY! I'd like them to win, the BOLTS that is, I don't know why. Maybe subconsciously, for a change, and maybe to see Morrow win a cup. He was underrated his whole career.










- Leafs fan #0060419-87


----------



## killahwail

CRazy Game..!










- Leafs fan #0060419-87


----------



## Kevin001

This is going to be a great series. Very exciting so far. I'm pulling for Chicago.


----------



## Kevin001

Another great game. Very good series.


----------



## Kevin001

How good are the Chicago Blackhawks.....wow. 3 out of 6yrs.


----------



## killahwail

Well they're stacked in depth like no other team

Toews, Kane, Seabrook, Keith, and Crawford

then to have guys like Hossa, Richards, Sharp, Versteeg, for secondary scoring. Hjarlmarsson and Oduya are better than I thought.

along with the young superstars. SAAD is amazing. I was shocked by how good this guy is.

It was a good series, and Bishop played amazing for a guy who was hurt.

Good for you Chicago
-Leafs fan\


----------



## Steve French

Now hopefully the Hawks cap is too high and they have to get rid of somebody like Saad or Keith.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Not that I hate the Hawks, but I'm bummed that the Lightning couldn't pull it off. I was hoping for some Cup newcomers instead of the same ones all over again. Although it was nice to see Timonen finally lift it and go out on a high note (even if he barely contributed and was just riding on the Hawks success), as well as Vermette coming from a team with such a grim situation into almost the opposite. I was watching the win at a Chicago sports bar (but not in Chicago itself), and I'm already sick of Hawks-mania.

Now to immerse myself in all things off-season (or find something else to occupy my time for the next 3 months!)...


----------



## NahMean

I may watch more hockey in the future. I was quite entertained watching a few of the games in this years Stanley Cup. I may not watch very many regular season games in the future, but will try to follow where teams are at and especially during the finals & winter olympics.


----------



## Cam1

Steve French said:


> Now hopefully the Hawks cap is too high and they have to get rid of somebody like Saad or Keith.


Yeah. I'm hoping no one takes Sharp of their hands so that they either can't afford to re-sign Saad or have to trade Seabrook.


----------

